# E90 Rear Deck speaker replacement with 5 1/4?



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

Does any know if 5 1/4" speakers will fit the rear deck of E90? If so has anyone done this?

I was looking to install Rainbow Audio SLC 230.25 NG in the deck.


----------



## Ishj (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry for reviving an old post, but did anyone do that? 
I wanna replace mine with cheap infinity just for rear fill - I have a DSP.


----------

